# Atuar - Agir



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi Gente

Alguém sabe a diferença entre estas duas palavras?

Atuar e Agir

A tradução ao espanhol das dudas palavras é igual "Actuar"

Obrigado pela ajuda*


----------



## willy2008

Son sinonimos.
actuar [ak'twaɾ] Ivi atuar, agir. IIvtr atuar, pôr em ação. Verbo irregular


----------



## vemcaluisa

São sinônimos às vezes, há diferenças de uso.

Atuar está ligado ao teatro. 
Um ator atua no palco. Não poderia dizer "um ator age no palco", estaria errado.

E quando tu diz que alguém fez algo, pode dizer "Joana agiu rápido", e seria no mínimo estranho dizer "Joana atuou rápido".


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal são sinónimas na grande maioria dos casos. De facto, também não dizemos _'um actor age' _porque aí '_actuar_' tem o significado de _'representar', 'desempenhar um papel', _mas quando significam _'praticar uma acção' _são sinónimas_. _


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado pela ajuda

PS: Carfer por que você escreveu "actor"? não é ator?

Saudações*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Obrigado pela ajuda
> 
> PS: Carfer por que você escreveu "actor"? não é ator?
> 
> Saudações*



Carfer escribió en portugués de Portugal, que tiene algunas diferencias del Pt-Br, como nuestro español latinoamericano del de España. Óbviamente, tu referencia es el portugués de Brasil.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

WhoSoyEu said:


> Carfer escribió en portugués de Portugal


*Ah ok, português europeu* 



WhoSoyEu said:


> Óbviamente, tu referencia es el portugués  de Brasil.


*Sim, acho que é o português padrão como lingua estrangeira

Saudações*


----------



## brianparis

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Ah ok, português europeu*
> 
> 
> *Sim, acho que é o português padrão como lingua estrangeira
> 
> Saudações*


Na verdade, a grafia vigente é ator. A grafia "actor", que se usava em Portugal, foi abolida pelo Acordo Ortográfico de 1990, que já está vigente em todos os países lusófonos. Logo, escrevem-se ação, atuar, ator, e não acção*, actuar*, actor*. Não há mais diferença na norma ortográfica, apesar de existirem variantes regionais, como lâmpada (pt-BR) e lámpada (pt-PT), por conta da diferença na pronúncia. Mas a regra é a mesma: se a letra não se pronuncia, não se escreve, como em objecto → objeto, detective → detetive. Mas sempre característica, pois o cê é pronunciado tanto em África, Europa ou no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

brianparis said:


> Na verdade, a grafia vigente é ator. A grafia "actor", que se usava em Portugal, foi abolida pelo Acordo Ortográfico de 1990, que já está vigente em todos os países lusófonos. Logo, escrevem-se ação, atuar, ator, e não acção*, actuar*, actor*. Não há mais diferença na norma ortográfica, apesar de existirem variantes regionais, como lâmpada (pt-BR) e lámpada (pt-PT), por conta da diferença na pronúncia. Mas a regra é a mesma: se a letra não se pronuncia, não se escreve, como em objecto → objeto, detective → detetive. Mas sempre característica, pois o cê é pronunciado tanto em África, Europa ou no Brasil.


Não obstante, como repetidamente aqui tenho dito, a ortografia imposta pelo Acordo Ortográfico só é obrigatória em Portugal para os organismos do Estado e sistema escolar. Sendo português, não sendo agente do Estado nem estando integrado no sistema escolar, não estou obrigado a usar essa ortografia, como o não estão também os lusófonos dos países que não subscreveram o Acordo e que nem por isso são menos falantes de português nem escrevem em pior português do que os outros. Para não ir mais longe, basta olhar para a imprensa portuguesa para encontrar um sem número de articulistas que continuam a escrever (legitimamente) de acordo com a anterior ortografia e que tantas vezes o fazem, declarando a sua opção, em órgãos que explicitamente adoptaram o acordo. Não falo já das dúvidas sobre a vigência do acordo que, parecendo-me terem fundamento jurídico discutível, nem por isso devem deixar de ser levadas em conta. Digo isto com a frontalidade de quem não tem uma posição de princípio oposta a uma uniformização da ortografia do português, que não partilha de muitos dos argumentos que os opositores do acordo têm invocado, mas que reconhece - e que reconhece, sobretudo perante a experiência do tempo de aplicação entretanto decorrido - que as vantagens deste acordo são bastante duvidosas, que ele criou, em cima dos que já existiam, problemas novos e algumas notórias aberrações e que a possibilidade de com ele se alcançarem os objectivos que se dizia terem presidido à sua adopção é uma ilusão.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Carfer said:


> Não obstante, como repetidamente aqui tenho dito, a ortografia imposta pelo Acordo Ortográfico só é obrigatória em Portugal para os organismos do Estado e sistema escolar. Sendo português, não sendo agente do Estado nem estando integrado no sistema escolar, não estou obrigado a usar essa ortografia, como o não estão também os lusófonos dos países que não subscreveram o Acordo e que nem por isso são menos falantes de português nem escrevem em pior português do que os outros. Para não ir mais longe, basta olhar para a imprensa portuguesa para encontrar um sem número de articulistas que continuam a escrever (legitimamente) de acordo com a anterior ortografia e que tantas vezes o fazem, declarando a sua opção, em órgãos que explicitamente adoptaram o acordo. Não falo já das dúvidas sobre a vigência do acordo que, parecendo-me terem fundamento jurídico discutível, nem por isso devem deixar de ser levadas em conta. Digo isto com a frontalidade de quem não tem uma posição de princípio oposta a uma uniformização da ortografia do português, que não partilha de muitos dos argumentos que os opositores do acordo têm invocado, mas que reconhece - e que reconhece, sobretudo perante a experiência do tempo de aplicação entretanto decorrido - que as vantagens deste acordo são bastante duvidosas, que ele criou, em cima dos que já existiam, problemas novos e algumas notórias aberrações e que a possibilidade de com ele se alcançarem os objectivos que se dizia terem presidido à sua adopção é uma ilusão.


Estou plenamente de acordo, exceto por ser contrário por princípio à regulação estatal da ortografia, feita pela primeira vez em 1911, em Portugal, o que não impediu Machado de Assis e Eça de Queiroz, mortos antes disso, de lerem a obra um do outro, e inclusive as críticas de um ao outro, sem dificuldades. A falta de regulação não impediu, portanto, a conservação de uma ortografia mais ou menos estável e, em larga medida, comum.

Além disso, não há acordo algum que impeça ou desacelere a deriva do português brasileiro, muito mais distante do europeu que qualquer variedade americana do castelhano está da europeia. Que ninguém se deixe enganar pela semelhança entre o português brasileiro escrito culto e o português europeu culto: as diferenças entre os vernáculos são bem mais marcadas.

Carfer, aproveito o ensejo para lhe perguntar se a polêmica à volta do acordo em Portugal foi mesmo tão acerba quanto fazem crer jornais como o Público e iniciativas como a ILCAO, ou se o barulho destes e de outros foi desproporcional à reação dos portugueses em geral.


----------



## Carfer

Depende de quem falamos e de que ponto de vista, mas podemos dizer que sim, que foi desproporcionado. Se falamos da população em geral, a polémica não chegou propriamente a existir, a ortografia não é coisa que preocupe o comum. De qualquer maneira, as pessoas em geral lêem e escrevem muito pouco, não me parece que sejam sensíveis a estas questões. Entre aqueles para quem a palavra escrita é uma ferramenta, sim, a polémica foi - e continua a ser - forte, mas não vai levar a lado nenhum. Não sei qual o estado real de iniciativas como essa ILCAO, mas presumo que o Acordo se vai manter por inércia, até porque temos coisas mais importantes com que nos ocupar. O "Público" foi o único jornal que tomou abertamente posição contra o Acordo, que não sei se ainda mantém (há, obviamente, posicionamentos políticos e interesses económicos diversos por detrás de ambos os lados, a favor e contra).


----------



## RodrigoFV

Carfer said:


> Depende de quem falamos e de que ponto de vista, mas podemos dizer que sim, que foi desproporcionado. Se falamos da população em geral, a polémica não chegou propriamente a existir, a ortografia não é coisa que preocupe o comum. De qualquer maneira, as pessoas em geral lêem e escrevem muito pouco, não me parecem que sejam sensíveis a estas questões. Entre aqueles para quem a palavra escrita é uma ferramenta, sim, a polémica foi - e continua a ser - forte, mas não vai levar a lado nenhum. Não sei qual o estado real de iniciativas como essa ILCAO, mas presumo que o Acordo se vai manter por inércia, até porque temos coisas mais importantes com que nos ocupar. O "Público" foi o único jornal que tomou abertamente posição contra o Acordo, que não sei se ainda mantém (há, obviamente, posicionamentos políticos e interesses económicos diversos por detrás de ambos os lados, a favor e contra).


Foi o que supus, que se tivesse restringido a um pequeno círculo, mas com bastante acesso aos meios de comunicação.


----------



## Guigo

Lá, na década de 1970, tivemos uma reforma ortográfica que, entre outras coisas, eliminou uma série de acentos diferenciais. Eu, então estudante secundarista, fiquei revoltado, achando que os textos ficariam confusos e prometi que nunca iria adotar tal reforma. Ledo engano!

O tempo passou e hoje, por diversos motivos, escrevo: _planeta, novo, jogo,_ etc.  Os mais jovens, os que vieram depois até estranham quando descobrem, em algum livro ou anúncio antigo, que escrevíamos: planêta, nôvo, jôgo - para eles, é como ver um aparelho de TV a válvulas ou ignição com platinado.

Vida que segue.


----------



## Ari RT

Acho interessante a homogeneização como proposta. Como imposição é bobagem. 
Se o caminho das palavras fosse dos dicionários para a boca do povo, talvez fizesse sentido, mas é o contrário.
É bem possível que, com o tempo e o passar das gerações, desapareça uma forma como, por exemplo, actor, e se firme ator. Também é possível que ocorra o contrário. Outras forças, mais poderosas que a caneta das Academias de Letras, é que determinarão qual forma prevalecerá em cada quadrante da lusofonia.
Caberia, na minha opinião, às academias de letras detectar os movimentos da língua e descrevê-los antes de pensar em controlá-los. Não sei se o fizeram, espero que sim. 
Finalmente, a poda de formas afastadas do "main stream", do cânon, é empobrecedora da língua. Se um dia eu fosse convidado ao famoso "chá", defenderia a coexistência de actor e ator.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Ari RT said:


> Acho interessante a homogeneização como proposta. Como imposição é bobagem.
> Se o caminho das palavras fosse dos dicionários para a boca do povo, talvez fizesse sentido, mas é o contrário.
> É bem possível que, com o tempo e o passar das gerações, desapareça uma forma como, por exemplo, actor, e se firme ator. Também é possível que ocorra o contrário. Outras forças, mais poderosas que a caneta das Academias de Letras, é que determinarão qual forma prevalecerá em cada quadrante da lusofonia.
> Caberia, na minha opinião, às academias de letras detectar os movimentos da língua e descrevê-los antes de pensar em controlá-los. Não sei se o fizeram, espero que sim.
> Finalmente, a poda de formas afastadas do "main stream", do cânon, é empobrecedora da língua. Se um dia eu fosse convidado ao famoso "chá", defenderia a coexistência de actor e ator.


Entendo o seu ponto e concordo com ele, mas, se se refere ao chá da ABL, acho que já é tarde demais (demaissss!) para defender essa coexistência, porque falta a pressuposta existência de actor entre nós.


----------



## Ari RT

Pressuposto por pressuposto, uma de duas:
- Ou bem consideramos que os “acordos ortográficos” são celebrados com a intenção de vigência entre os falantes de uma mesma língua, caso em que “nós” somos todos os falantes dessa língua, ou, ao menos, os aderentes aos acordos;
- Ou bem há que diferenciar (pelo critério linguístico) nós brasileiros de nós portugueses, caso no qual não faz sentido qualquer acordo ortográfico. Nós aqui e eles lá, cada qual lamba sua ferida.
Se acordos houve, então o primeiro pressuposto é o que foi levado em conta, concordemos ou não.

Mas não vou brandir esse argumento por muito tempo. Sem ser linguista, vejo falhas nele. Em especial, esse raciocínio precisa de mais um pressuposto, o da abordagem normativa, e desse eu peço licença para discordar.

Minha alma mater, ou melhor, o fantasma que a atormenta, vem dos infernos das engenharias. Para mim, a eficácia da comunicação depende de que emissor e receptores compartilhem um “alfabeto”, entendido como o conjunto de caracteres e regras significantes. Em termos um pouco mais formais, que haja uma função de transferência previamente concordada que leve um significante do conjunto “domínio” (o vocabulário ativo do emissor) a evocar univocamente um significado no conjunto “imagem” (o vocabulário passivo dos receptores). Se eu fosse linguista, teria que aprofundar essa analogia até alcançar meta-significados e pragmática, mas o que vai acima já dá para o entendimento da abordagem.

Esse critério leva a um novo impasse. A eficácia é “booleana”, sim/não. A eficiência tem graus. Se eu retirar uma letra de cada palavra desta postagem, é muito provável que ela seja entendida na íntegra (será eficaz), mas com eficiência reduzida. Será mais demorado ler, exigirá algumas releituras. Se retirar duas letras ou aplicar o filtro “Mestre Yoda”, invertendo a ordem das palavras, a eficiência cai ainda mais. Se retirar a concordância nominal, é provável que, para a maioria dos leitores, a eficiência caia abaixo de um limiar de eficácia. Actor, ator, câmara e cámara estão certamente acima do limiar de entendimento de uma vasta maioria de lusófonos.

Devemos então admitir diversidade de grafias enquanto houver eficácia? A tarefa de quem se arvora em guardião da língua (refiro-me às academias de letras) deveria ser, ainda segundo meu fantasma, garantir que ideias transitem, não apenas palavras. Palavras são ferramentas, não o objetivo final da comunicação. É preciso garantir que as palavras emitidas continuem evocando as ideias corretas na ponta da recepção, tanto eficazmente quanto eficientemente. Esse objetivo requer ao mesmo tempo o concordamento entre os falantes quanto às palavras (e regras, e usos), que leva à homogeneização, e a admissão de significantes vários, que enriquece a língua de ferramentas de significação.

Se na idade média os ingleses escolhessem entre o beef e o cattle, banissem o pork ou o pig, hoje talvez não tivessem uma palavra para o bicho em pé e outra para a carne no prato. Diversidade é riqueza, discordância demais é ruptura do enlace, ineficácia. Restringir-se ao “main stream” é empobrecer, afastar-se demais dele é falar sem que os receptores entendam. Complicar a língua com regramentos exclui falantes, simplificar demais empobrece a língua.

Talvez, apenas talvez, haja um meio termo entre o regramento e a bagunça. Os anglófonos e hispanohablantes fazem piadas entre si sobre as diferenças entre seus modos de falar e seguem se entendendo. A língua inglesa nem academia tem, os manuais de redação dos grandes jornais é que dizem como escrever.
"Disseram" na época que o objetivo do acordo seria simplificar, desregular. Esperemos que funcione. Nós usuários da língua a enxergamos dentro de um horizonte temporal. Talvez a vista das academias trepadas lá nos píncaros alcance mais longe. Daqui de onde eu vejo, do alto do meu tamborete de três pés, actor ou ator... dão na mesma.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Ari RT said:


> Pressuposto por pressuposto, uma de duas:
> - Ou bem consideramos que os “acordos ortográficos” são celebrados com a intenção de vigência entre os falantes de uma mesma língua, caso em que “nós” somos todos os falantes dessa língua, ou, ao menos, os aderentes aos acordos;
> - Ou bem há que diferenciar (pelo critério linguístico) nós brasileiros de nós portugueses, caso no qual não faz sentido qualquer acordo ortográfico. Nós aqui e eles lá, cada qual lamba sua ferida.
> Se acordos houve, então o primeiro pressuposto é o que foi levado em conta, concordemos ou não.
> 
> Mas não vou brandir esse argumento por muito tempo. Sem ser linguista, vejo falhas nele. Em especial, esse raciocínio precisa de mais um pressuposto, o da abordagem normativa, e desse eu peço licença para discordar.
> 
> Minha alma mater, ou melhor, o fantasma que a atormenta, vem dos infernos das engenharias. Para mim, a eficácia da comunicação depende de que emissor e receptores compartilhem um “alfabeto”, entendido como o conjunto de caracteres e regras significantes. Em termos um pouco mais formais, que haja uma função de transferência previamente concordada que leve um significante do conjunto “domínio” (o vocabulário ativo do emissor) a evocar univocamente um significado no conjunto “imagem” (o vocabulário passivo dos receptores). Se eu fosse linguista, teria que aprofundar essa analogia até alcançar meta-significados e pragmática, mas o que vai acima já dá para o entendimento da abordagem.
> 
> Esse critério leva a um novo impasse. A eficácia é “booleana”, sim/não. A eficiência tem graus. Se eu retirar uma letra de cada palavra desta postagem, é muito provável que ela seja entendida na íntegra (será eficaz), mas com eficiência reduzida. Será mais demorado ler, exigirá algumas releituras. Se retirar duas letras ou aplicar o filtro “Mestre Yoda”, invertendo a ordem das palavras, a eficiência cai ainda mais. Se retirar a concordância nominal, é provável que, para a maioria dos leitores, a eficiência caia abaixo de um limiar de eficácia. Actor, ator, câmara e cámara estão certamente acima do limiar de entendimento de uma vasta maioria de lusófonos.
> 
> Devemos então admitir diversidade de grafias enquanto houver eficácia? A tarefa de quem se arvora em guardião da língua (refiro-me às academias de letras) deveria ser, ainda segundo meu fantasma, garantir que ideias transitem, não apenas palavras. Palavras são ferramentas, não o objetivo final da comunicação. É preciso garantir que as palavras emitidas continuem evocando as ideias corretas na ponta da recepção, tanto eficazmente quanto eficientemente. Esse objetivo requer ao mesmo tempo o concordamento entre os falantes quanto às palavras (e regras, e usos), que leva à homogeneização, e a admissão de significantes vários, que enriquece a língua de ferramentas de significação.
> 
> Se na idade média os ingleses escolhessem entre o beef e o cattle, banissem o pork ou o pig, hoje talvez não tivessem uma palavra para o bicho em pé e outra para a carne no prato. Diversidade é riqueza, discordância demais é ruptura do enlace, ineficácia. Restringir-se ao “main stream” é empobrecer, afastar-se demais dele é falar sem que os receptores entendam. Complicar a língua com regramentos exclui falantes, simplificar demais empobrece a língua.
> 
> Talvez, apenas talvez, haja um meio termo entre o regramento e a bagunça. Os anglófonos e hispanohablantes fazem piadas entre si sobre as diferenças entre seus modos de falar e seguem se entendendo. A língua inglesa nem academia tem, os manuais de redação dos grandes jornais é que dizem como escrever.
> "Disseram" na época que o objetivo do acordo seria simplificar, desregular. Esperemos que funcione. Nós usuários da língua a enxergamos dentro de um horizonte temporal. Talvez a vista das academias trepadas lá nos píncaros alcance mais longe. Daqui de onde eu vejo, do alto do meu tamborete de três pés, actor ou ator... dão na mesma.


Entendo o ponto, muito bem defendido, mas sempre haverá ruídos, seja qual for o grau de uniformização que se alcance. Deles os menores me parecem os provocados pelas diferenças ortográficas. As diferenças prosódicas, lexicais, sintáticas e semânticas causam muito mais desentendimentos, e não há acordo que as elimine.

Eu sou dos que não peleiam pelo acordo nem contra ele, ainda que me oponha por princípio à ideia de regulação estatal da ortografia. Creio que o tempo se encarregará de impor a nova ortografia, até que intelectuais de gabinete a resolvam reformar de novo.


----------



## Vanda

Penso como o Ari, ainda que tenha tido que dar oficinas e oficinas sobre o novo acordo para professores em BH. E sempre me admiro ao ler, na internet, portugueses de certo renome usando a grafia anterior com naturalidade, sem necessidade alguma de se explicarem por que não estão usando o novo acordo. Aqui, quando alguém de certa projeção não o usa é visto com maus olhos pelos críticos.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Vanda said:


> Penso como o Ari, ainda que tenha tido que dar oficinas e oficinas sobre o novo acordo para professores em BH. E sempre me admiro ao ler, na internet, portugueses de certo renome usando a grafia anterior com naturalidade, sem necessidade alguma de se explicarem por que não estão usando o novo acordo. Aqui, quando alguém de certa projeção não o usa é visto com maus olhos pelos críticos.


É possível que as nossas visões difiram por nos ocuparmos de ofícios diferentes, que nos fazem atentar para coisas diferentes: eu não me lembro de ter visto ninguém que anunciasse não escrever conforme o acordo nem ninguém que fosse criticado por não o ter feito, seja por opção, seja por mero “erro”.

A meu ver, a maioria seguiu escrevendo como sempre, não para marcar posição, mas por inércia, exceto os que se ocupam da escrita, diletante ou profissionalmente, e a meninada que ainda está na escola.

Ainda a meu ver, se alguém escrevesse “idéia” e fosse alertado por outrem de que hoje se escreve “ideia”, o que dificilmente ocorreria fora do âmbito escolar ou editorial, responderia “Ah, é? Obrigado!”, acentuaria a palavra e, se fosse mais sensível a isso, continuaria a acentuá-la, mas, se não o fosse, voltaria a escrever “idéia”, por mero esquecimento.

A minha mãe seguiu acentuando “êle” muitos anos depois de derrubado o acento, mas, depois de certo tempo, passou a “esquecer-se” de o fazer mais e mais vezes, por influência do que via escrito conforme a nova (hoje, velha) norma, até não o fazer mais. Tenho para mim que é também o que acabará por acontecer em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Rodrigo... , um intelectual e colunista em jornal famoso, dono de um conhecimento em tudo e dom de escrever invejável, faz questão de não seguir a regra do hífen, de propósito. 
Outro, diretor de filmes e teatro, publicitário, faz questão de acentuar as palavras que já não possuem acento, mesmo sabendo das mudanças. São dois exemplos de pessoas que fazem questão de não aderir a algumas mudanças. 
No meio que eu frequentava até pouco tempo, todos eram obrigados a aderir, afinal professores e graduandos universitários não têm opção, mas obrigação. 
E apesar de, no meu caso, sair por aí corrigindo tudo  , algumas mudanças eu não concordo, mas obrigatoriamente vou escrever de acordo. 
Não perdoo terem nos tirado o trema.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Vanda said:


> Rodrigo... , um intelectual e colunista em jornal famoso, dono de um conhecimento em tudo e dom de escrever invejável, faz questão de não seguir a regra do hífen, de propósito.
> Outro, diretor de filmes e teatro, publicitário, faz questão de acentuar as palavras que já não possuem acento, mesmo sabendo das mudanças. São dois exemplos de pessoas que fazem questão de não aderir a algumas mudanças.
> No meio que eu frequentava até pouco tempo, todos eram obrigados a aderir, afinal professores e graduandos universitários não têm opção, mas obrigação.
> E apesar de, no meu caso, sair por aí corrigindo tudo  , algumas mudanças eu não concordo, mas obrigatoriamente vou escrever de acordo.
> Não perdoo terem nos tirado o trema.


Prezada Vanda,

Pergunto-lhe, sem ironia, se se lembraria de outros três, para completar ao menos os cinco que se contariam nos dedos de uma só mão, e, na hipótese, que me parece improvável, de se lembrar, saberia outros cinco, para fecharmos a outra mão?

Em Portugal, como sabe, há jornais e editoras que anunciam não seguir o AO90, como por lá o abreviam; naqueles que o seguem, há não poucos autores que se reservam o direito de não o fazer; e houve quem exortasse os seus compatriotas a assinarem uma iniciativa legislativa de cidadãos contra o acordo ortográfico.

Não houve nada parecido no Brasil, mesmo no microcosmo daqueles que escrevem por ofício ou para o ofício.

E não houve nada parecido não por ter havido uma adesão entusiasmada da maioria, mas simplesmente porque a “questão ortográfica” não é adjacente, no Brasil, a nenhum nervo sensível que o acordo pudesse atingir; e, em Portugal, ela toca alguma coisa mais profunda, não sei bem o quê, mas me parece não ter que ver propriamente com a ortografia.


----------



## Carfer

RodrigoFV said:


> em Portugal, ela toca alguma coisa mais profunda, não sei bem o quê, mas me parece não ter que ver propriamente com a ortografia.


Também. Diria mesmo algumas coisas, mas, independentemente delas, não podemos ignorar os argumentos "superficiais". Aliás, não sei mesmo como reduzir a discussão à ortografia e ignorar os efeitos, que têm de ser ponderados. O Ciberdúvidas tem uma compilação aqui:
Contra:
Acordo Ortográfico - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
A favor:
Acordo Ortográfico - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## RodrigoFV

Por acaso, li ambos os textos ontem, como li outros tantos, contrários e favoráveis ao acordo, ao longo dos anos: nunca li algum que me convencesse.

Os favoráveis costumam argumentar que a ortografia unificada aumentaria a integração entre os países lusófonos e a projeção internacional do português. São a mais pura expressão de _wishful thinking _com que alguma vez me deparei.

Os contrários dizem, geralmente, que a eliminação das consoantes mudas vai fechar ainda mais a pronúncia das vogais no português europeu e lhe vai estropiar a identidade europeia, que associam às raízes greco-romanas assinaladas pelas consoantes mudas.

Bem, os receios de interferências da ortografia na pronúncia invertem a relação entre as duas: são muito mais comuns os erros por interferência da fala na escrita que o contrário. Quando muito, a ortografia talvez induza o falante em erro na pronúncia das palavras menos frequentes.

Já a preocupação com a descaracterização da identidade europeia da variante portuguesa é ainda mais descabida, se se lembrar que a ortografia mais transparente, isto é, mais fonética e menos etimológica, é a do italiano, língua românica que mais próxima se conservou do latim, do qual mais se afastou, precisamente, a que tem hoje a ortografia mais etimológica, o francês. Não me parece que os italianos tenham mais dificuldade que os franceses em reconhecer os étimos latinos e gregos das palavras da sua língua.

Tenho para mim que a celeuma tem raízes no foco de tensão identitária para os portugueses que um português, contrário ao acordo, atribuiu à relação dos seus compatriotas com o Brasil. Nas palavras do tradutor Marco Neves, que mantém o interessantíssimo blogue Certas Palavras:

“Gostamos muito de falar dos brasileiros.

Alguns de nós, mais inclinados para a pureza, reclamamos muito por causa da suposta brasileirização da cultura portuguesa, a começar no excesso de telenovelas brasileiras (tópico na moda há uns anos, entretanto apagado por via duma dieta prolongada de novelas da TVI) e a terminar no horror ao Acordo Ortográfico, para muitos uma cedência imperdoável da nossa alma linguística ao Brasil.

Outros de nós gostamos do Brasil porque nos dá uma sensação de grandeza, chamemos-lhe lusofonia ou a tal pátria que é a língua portuguesa. Sem o Brasil, a lusofonia seria uns pedacinhos de terra europeus e africanos. Quem gosta de sentir uma identidade mais misturada em direcção ao sul gosta muito do Brasil e não se importa com miscigenações culturais e linguísticas. Fica até aliviado, que isto da pureza cansa muito.

Há ainda quem misture um pouco as coisas e goste de pensar que os brasileiros falem a nossa língua, mas gostava mais se não tivessem esse desplante de a falar doutra maneira.

Para o mal e para o bem, o Brasil é uma das balizas da nossa identidade: pelo medo ou pelo fascínio, está bem presente nas discussões sobre o que é ser português.

Ora, para muitos brasileiros, somos pouco mais do que um povo europeu como os outros (que por obra do mero acaso lhes deu o nome à língua e aparece nos livros de história). Enfim, também lhes demos alguns imigrantes, umas boas anedotas e, agora, alguns actores desempoeirados. Pouco mais do que isso.

Os brasileiros conhecem Portugal, até têm avós transmontanos, mas estamos longe de ser uma das balizas da identidade brasileira. Somos uma curiosidade histórica.

A língua portuguesa é parte, claro, da identidade brasileira, mas sem que por isso os brasileiros sintam uma ligação especial ao longínquo país donde a língua veio (e donde vieram os brasileiros quase todos, claro). Para os brasileiros, o nome da língua é um pormenor: o importante é não ser a mesma língua dos vizinhos.

Em suma, o que para nós é um foco de tensão identitária, para eles não aquece nem arrefece.” ***

É óbvio que nem toda a oposição ao acordo em Portugal tem que ver com este foco de tensão, mas virão dele as reações mais estridentes, a julgar pela recorrência de “denúncias” de supostas cedências ao Brasil como se fossem crimes de lesa-pátria e de supostas ameaças à identidade europeia do PE.

Seja como for, tanto os apoiadores quanto os detratores do acordo me parecem inclinados a batalhas contra moinhos de vento.

Um abraço,
Rodrigo.

*** Se um brasileiro tivesse escrito isto, pareceria sobranceiro, como se quisesse insinuar que nos dá muita importância um povo a quem não damos nenhuma, mas esta seria uma leitura absolutamente equivocada: os brasileiros simplesmente incorporaram o legado colonial português na sua identidade, assim como os americanos incorporaram o legado colonial inglês na deles. O anglo-americano passou simplesmente a americano, e o luso-brasileiro, a brasileiro. Os descendentes de imigrantes é que viriam a identificar-se com epítetos como teuto-americanos ou ítalo-brasileiros.

A “indiferença” dos brasileiros não vem nem de sobranceria nem de animosidade, mas da mais pura e simples falta de contato com os portugueses e com a cultura portuguesa.

Bem, mas não preciso de insistir neste ponto, porque o autor do texto é português e contrário ao acordo, de modo que se pode até não concordar com a sua visão, mas não se pode negar-lhe a imparcialidade.


----------



## Ari RT

Completamente de acordo. Vejamos ainda que, mutatis mutandis, coisa parecida se poderia dizer da "invasão" de anglicismos na nossa língua por via de Hollywood ou de galicismos no tempo do Império. Portugal e Brasil incorporaram valores culturais das potências hegemônicas ao longo da História. Da Inglaterra, da França, dos Estados Unidos. Portugal mesmo foi grande irradiador de cultura nos tempos (e logo após) das grandes navegações. Essa "contaminação cultural" é natural e nossa geração tem visto sua velocidade aumentar com o aumento abrupto da infraestrutura de comunicações no planeta. 
Dentro do universo lusófono, o Brasil tem hoje um grande peso. Dos cerca de 250 milhões de falantes, algo como 220 milhões estão no Brasil. A produção cultural brasileira, sem entrar no mérito da qualidade, acaba transbordando pelo volume. É muito mais provável que um português seja exposto a uma novela brasileira que a uma canção angolana. E estão estes e todos os demais expostos à indústria cultural norteamericana (escrevi certo?)
Que bem que encaixa uma abordagem descritiva em vez da normativa!


----------

